# Favorite Full Set(s) of Classical Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mozart - Piano Sonatas
Chopin - Waltzes 
Chopin - Nocturnes
Beethoven - Sonatas 
Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier
Satie - Complete Solo Piano Works.
Beethoven - Symphonies
Beethoven - String Quartets
Debussy - Complete Solo Piano Works.
Mompou - Complete Solo Piano Works.
Mozart - Piano Concertos.
Bach - Cello Suites 
Beethoven - Piano Concertos


I think that's all of them for me.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Feel free to add a cycle with your list you really respect.


----------



## alvaro (Sep 21, 2021)

from the top of my head:

Monteverdi - Complete Sacred Music
Sibelius - Songs
Fauré - Complete Solo Piano Works.
Byrd - Masses
Desprez - Masses
Locatelli - Violin Concertos
Sibelius - Tone poems
Telemann - Trumpet Concertos
Telemann - Oboe Concertos
Bach - Cantatas
Bach - Chamber Works (specially the Violin Partitas and Cello Suites)

and I fully agree with OP here:

Beethoven - Symphonies
Mozart - Piano Sonatas
Chopin - Nocturnes
Mompou - Complete Solo Piano Works.
Beethoven - Piano Concertos


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach's solo keyboard music
Bach's Cantatas
Mozart's piano concertos
Mahler's Symphonies
Weinberg's Symphonies and concertos
Shostakovich Symphonies


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'm in with the Bach Cantata crowd. Especially this set:

























The John Eliot Gardiner set of the complete Cantatas, from the series Bach Cantata Pilgrimage on the label Soli Deo Gloria - SDG 186, 843183018628. The photographs (from the lens of Steve McCurry) adorning the individual disc sleeves are alone worth the price of the set. But you get a bunch of glorious music as well, for free!


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Just a few must-haves:
J.S.Bach: keyboard solo, concertos, organ, sacred works, violin/cello suites
Beethoven: symphonies, concertos, string quartets, piano/violin/cello sonatas, piano trios
Brahms: symphonies, concertos, chamber works, piano solo
Bruckner: symphonies
Dvorak: symphonies 7-9, concertos, chamber music
Haydn: late symphonies, piano trios
Mahler: symphonies
Mozart: mid/late operas, symphonies, concertos, chamber works, keyboard solo
Puccini: operas
Schubert: piano works, chamber works
Schumann: piano works, chamber works
Shostakovich: symphonies, string quartets
Sibelius: symphonies
Richard Strauss: orchestral works
Tchaikovsky: ballet music, orchestral works
Wagner: operas


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Bach cantatas
Bach keyboard works
Bach orchestral and chamber music
Heck, all of Bach
Bruckner symphonies
Bruckner choral music (masterpieces imo)
Mahler complete works
Beethoven piano concertos
Beethoven piano sonatas
Beethoven symphonies
Beethoven quartets
Mozart operas
Mozart piano concertos
Brahms symphonies
Haydn symphonies 82-104
Haydn (forte)piano(forte) sonatas
Chopin nocturnes, etudes and preludes
Debussy complete piano music


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bruckner Anton said:


> Dvorak: symphonies *7-9*
> Haydn: *late* symphonies
> Mozart: *mid/late* operas





dissident said:


> Haydn symphonies *82-104*


Thanks for trying to play


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

hammeredklavier said:


> Thanks for trying to play


Youre... welcome?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

dissident said:


> Youre... welcome?


I mean, I love how there are always people who try to turn threads like this into just another <list (any group of) your favorite works>.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tutto Verdi, operas
The Wagner box from Bayreuth from Philips.
Bruckner
Mahler
Mozart several sets 
Beethoven several sets
RCA Living stereo box.
Bernstein boxes ( Two)


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

hammeredklavier said:


> I mean, I love how there are always people who try to turn threads like this into just another <list (any group of) your favorite works>.


Hmmm...so we should want box sets of our least favorite works?

Oh yeah I just remembered that I've got to get that Solti Ring set.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

dissident said:


> Hmmm...so we should want box sets of our least favorite works?


I mean, in this thread, you're 'cheating' if you're listing "Dvorak: symphonies 7-9", "Haydn symphonies 82-104" instead of "COMPLETE Dvorak symphonies", "COMPLETE Haydn symphonies", for example.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

hammeredklavier said:


> I mean, in this thread, you're 'cheating' if you're listing "Dvorak: symphonies 7-9", "Haydn symphonies 82-104" instead of "COMPLETE Dvorak symphonies", "COMPLETE Haydn symphonies", for example.


Yeah well Haydn 82-104 would be cheaper and not as bulky and more likely to be played. OK here ya go: Haydn complete Paris and London symphonies.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think my list has condensed since I initially made it:


Bach - Cello Suites/Goldberg Variatoins
Beethoven - Symphonies/Piano Sonatas
Chopin - Nocturnes


----------

